#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Laos Forum >  >  > Laos Questions >  >  Advice on teaching in Laos

## stevenhb

Greetings all,

Does anyone know where to start looking for a teaching job in Laos. There don't seem to be many schools advertising for teachers? Maybe,I'm not looking in the right places?
Any advise?
Thanks.

----------


## billy the kid

Tink they're mostly private + some colleges
aroun VNTN.
might get some info at restaurants by the mekong.
if you're in other towns ,then go to Educational Department
very different from thailand with communist system.

----------

